# ENB.to



## Tobe (Feb 6, 2017)

QE released doesn't look too pretty. Any thought?


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

My thoughts: That you should have taken the trouble to search for and use one of the existing ENB threads.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

+1 Like http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/9606-Enbridge-(ENB-TO)/page20 for example


----------



## alpine11 (Feb 17, 2016)

My thoughts: A new thread needed to be started, that one started in 2008, some info might be a little old.


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

Only read relevant info then..


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

alpine11 said:


> My thoughts: A new thread needed to be started, that one started in 2008, some info might be a little old.


Well, of course a lot of the older posts will be stale, but then don't start reading posts until one sees posts starting 2016 or so then. Proliferation just because a member can't take the 69 seconds to undertake some effort of his/her own is not being very considerate to the 'regulars'.


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

AltaRed said:


> Well, of course a lot of the older posts will be stale, but then don't start reading posts until one sees posts starting 2016 or so then. Proliferation just because a member can't take the 69 seconds to undertake some effort of his/her own is not being very considerate to the 'regulars'.


+1


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

alpine11 said:


> My thoughts: A new thread needed to be started, that one started in 2008, some info might be a little old.


I don't like the stock anyway, but I agree that old threads have old information, much of it irrelevant. Don't know what the problem with the guys here is. The OP asked a reasonable question, why not just make a polite reply instead of dissing the guy?


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

agent99 said:


> I don't like the stock anyway, but I agree that old threads have old information, much of it irrelevant. Don't know what the problem with the guys here is. The OP asked a reasonable question, why not just make a polite reply instead of dissing the guy?


Not sure if you've noticed, but these posts are all date/time stamped, and organized in chronological order ..... you do not have to start reading from the beginning of a thread each time someone adds a new post.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Killer Z said:


> Not sure if you've noticed, but these posts are all date/time stamped, and organized in chronological order ..... you do not have to start reading from the beginning of a thread each time someone adds a new post.


REALLY??


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

The problem is proliferation of threads when it is pretty apparent the OP (in this case) never spent any time making some effort to search for a relevant thread. It gets wearisome for the regulars to rinse and repeat on a regular basis. 

The objective an OP should have for a new topic is to be considerate of others IF he/she wants someone to take the time for a genuine response. Not only that, what the heck does "doesn't look too pretty" even mean? What metrics don't look good to the OP and why?


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Alta, I don't disagree that those who are regulars should first check if there is an existing and relevant thread. 

But the OP in this case was new - 2 posts. He should have been given some slack instead of the unfriendly responses he/she received. He wasn't treated much better on his first post http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showt...all-position?p=1473257&viewfull=1#post1473257

Hope he is thick skinned enough to stay and learn the ropes.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

We are beating this one to death and way off topic, but might as well thrash that out given how far we've strayed already.

As to the OP's first post you linked, that was a pretty good one...and agree the response was 'daffy'. But the post starting this thread looks like an F for effort and a further F for clarity of question. There was nothing to entice someone to respond in a respectful manner. Newbies to the forum (but not necessarily new to investing) should be making some effort to earn respect, no? We should expect better, no?


----------

